# Liverpool Exotic Enthusiasts Society (LEES)



## DeanEgo (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi guys,

just a quick message to let everybody know LEES will be holding our monthly meeting on *Saturday 9th March* 

the meet will be held at the usual venue -

*The Conference Centre
North Mersey Business Centre
Woodward Road
Knowsley Industrial Park
Knowsley
L33 7UY*

We welcome all Exotic Animal Enthusiasts - whether you're interested in keeping a new species/pet or would like to bring your own animals along with you!
In recent months we have seen many new faces at LEES and would like to continue the growth of people attending.
there are *No Charges* for admission at all, the meet is absolutely *FREE* and well worth calling into!!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/2012LEES/


the serious part;
to ensure health and safety of animals we must state the following:



All animals brought along must have been captive bred by yourself OR
been in your posession for a minimum of 6months.


No DWA animals are allowed to be brought by members of the public


----------



## DeanEgo (Oct 10, 2011)

:2thumb: :2thumb:


----------



## DeanEgo (Oct 10, 2011)

Just a little over a week to go!!


----------



## DeanEgo (Oct 10, 2011)

One week today !!


----------



## DeanEgo (Oct 10, 2011)

:beer8::beer8::beer8::beer8::beer8::beer8::beer8::beer8::beer8::beer8::beer8::beer8::beer8::beer8::beer8::beer8:


----------



## DeanEgo (Oct 10, 2011)

BUMPO Not Long to Go!!


----------

